# November FO pre-sell All shipping invoices sent :)



## 2Sticks (Dec 13, 2007)

This pre-sell starts Tues. 11/16 and closes midnight on 11/21.

*Nautica* (type)...A wonderful masculine fragrance. Slight discoloration in CP Goat Milk soap. Nautica does exhibit some acceleration. Nautica is a little bit naughty but oh so worth it  $24.95 lb or $24.00 lb in 5lb jug....FP143 25lb minimum

*Global Garden*...A floral explosion with unbelieveable staying power! I have a bar that is 1yr old and smells like it was just made. No discoloration in CP Goat Milk soap. I had the formula recreated to soap as closely as possible to the ease of BRV. I had no trouble at all with it in the sample. $18.75 lb or $18.00 lb in 5lb jug....FP200 35lb minimum

*Mission Fig*....This one just gets better and better as it cures. Yummy new fragrance for spring. No discoloration in CP Goat Milk soap. No acceleration in my sample. $19.95 lb or $19.00 lb in 5lb jug 35lb minimum


----------



## fattyaddie (Oct 24, 2011)

*Re: November FO pre-sell*

Ill take 1# nautica, 2#Global Garden and 2#mission Fig
Thanks
Jenene


----------



## 2Sticks (Dec 13, 2007)

*Re: November FO pre-sell*

Thank you Jenene


----------



## Faye Farms (Sep 14, 2009)

*Re: November FO pre-sell*

Tamera, so are you saying that I could actually work swirls into the Global Garden and not sweat over it? I had soaped Lillian's GG years ago and it always moved fast on me. This just seems too good to be true.


----------



## 2Sticks (Dec 13, 2007)

*Re: November FO pre-sell*

Heather,
I talked to the lab and complained about the acceleration. The perfumer asked which one of their fragrances it was that I most liked the way it behaved in soap. I told them BRV and they said that they would do their best to reformulate it to behave more like BRV, I soaped the sample and had no trouble with it but understand that I didn't have enough to soap a large amount to see if it acted up. I did add twice the FO I needed to in the soap batter to see if it would act up with double the fragrance load. Hopefully the problem is resolved, but until I can soap a large amount I can't tell you I'm absolutely certain.


----------



## Holly Govero (Mar 26, 2009)

*Re: November FO pre-sell*

can u kinda describe the nautica??


----------



## 2Sticks (Dec 13, 2007)

*Re: November FO pre-sell*

Sure Holly:

"Nautica"
Top: Fresh aromatic, citrus, bergamot, lemon & orange.
Middle: Aromatic, sage, rosemary & thyme, floral, jasmin, rose & cyclamen
Base: Woody, mossy and musk


----------



## Holly Govero (Mar 26, 2009)

*Re: November FO pre-sell*

Interesting! I will take 1 of nautica and 1 garden global. Thanks..


----------



## 2Sticks (Dec 13, 2007)

*Re: November FO pre-sell*

Thank you for the order Holly 
Please don't forget to PM me with your email address and your physical shipping address. 
If anyone has a FedEx # you can send it to me and I will charge you shipping to it next time. One less invoice to make or to pay :lol


----------



## Angelknitter12 (Feb 16, 2012)

*Re: November FO pre-sell*

I will take five of each please.


----------



## 2Sticks (Dec 13, 2007)

*Re: November FO pre-sell*

Thank you Kami :biggrin I have your order written down dance:


----------



## 2Sticks (Dec 13, 2007)

*Re: November FO pre-sell*

Here's an update on the Pre-sell:
Nautica.....32lbs ordered so far.....we have met the minimum!
Global Garden....23lbs ordered so far.....12 lbs still needed to make minimum
Mission Fig....28lbs ordered so far....7lbs still needed to make minimum

We're doing really good!


----------



## 2Sticks (Dec 13, 2007)

*Re: November FO pre-sell*

Thanks to each one of you we have met the minimums on all 3 Fo's for this month. Ya'll are the best!


----------



## Angelknitter12 (Feb 16, 2012)

*Re: November FO pre-sell*

Thank you, Tamera. Will be waiting for a paypal invoice. I checked this morning and have not received one yet.


----------



## 2Sticks (Dec 13, 2007)

*Re: November FO pre-sell*

All invoices have been sent out! Please let me know if you ordered and didn't receive yours.


----------



## 2Sticks (Dec 13, 2007)

*Re: November FO pre-sell- Shipping Invoices*

All shipping invoices have been sent out. Please check our email if you haven't received yours. I only have 3 packages left from this pre-sell to ship and I want to be sure those 3 people got their invoices


----------



## VickiLynne (Feb 8, 2008)

Woo Hoo! Can't wait! 

Vicki/NC


----------



## 2Sticks (Dec 13, 2007)

VickiLynne, 
yours is due to arrive 12/22! Yeah dance:


----------



## Angelknitter12 (Feb 16, 2012)

So sorry. I am terrible at checking my account.paid.


----------



## Holly Govero (Mar 26, 2009)

Thanks Tamera. I got it. I love it!! I like Nautica..


----------



## VickiLynne (Feb 8, 2008)

Thanks Tamera! Love everything and can't wait till the next sell!

Vicki/NC


----------



## 2Sticks (Dec 13, 2007)

Thank you, glad you happy with the Fo's


----------

